# Bosc monitor viv size ??



## Aligowers55 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you keep a bosc in a viv thats 6ft long 2ft deep 2ft tall or would u need a 6ft long 3ft deep 2ft tall ???? My friend is interested in them alot so i sayd id try and find out 
Cheers
Ali


----------



## Scally Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

more space the better need more hieght for an adult bosc to so got enough room between it and the basking bulb so it doesn't burn itself


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Aligowers55 said:


> Can you keep a bosc in a viv thats 6ft long 2ft deep 2ft tall or would u need a 6ft long 3ft deep 2ft tall ???? My friend is interested in them alot so i sayd id try and find out
> Cheers
> Ali


8x4x4 is what is recommended for an adult Savannah Monitor. Although some do not get as big, most do so you have to be prepared for the eventuality.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

Taxemic said:


> 8x4x4 is what is recommended for an adult Savannah Monitor. Although some do not get as big, most do so you have to be prepared for the eventuality.


 
a minimum for a female bosc would be a 6x3x3 most females grow to about 3-3.5ft so as long as she had time to roam regularly it should be fine, but i wouldnt go any smaller


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

martin day said:


> a minimum for a female bosc would be a 6x3x3 most females grow to about 3-3.5ft so as long as she had time to roam regularly it should be fine, but i wouldnt go any smaller


Personally I wouldn't confine a Sav to a viv of that size, hence I generally don't post in these threads but today I did (not sure why). And if the person in question is new to Savs they might have difficulty in sexing a female.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

My male is in an 8x4x4 - the extra height is needed, like Scally Samurai said, due to the large volume of substrate they will be on so lizard can't get burnt to the basking bulbs.


----------



## Aligowers55 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Cheers*

thanks Guys thats great


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

Taxemic said:


> Personally I wouldn't confine a Sav to a viv of that size, hence I generally don't post in these threads but today I did (not sure why). And if the person in question is new to Savs they might have difficulty in sexing a female.


 
if the person started the thread was to rescue a female they wouldnt have any problem in getting hold of one,
i was saying a minimum i wasnt recommending that size ,boscs when they get to an adult become quite lazy apart from feeding time which is why sometimes if you have a small bosc you can get away with a minimum not every bosc will grow to 4ft ,you should know deep down if the monitor could do with a larger viv or if he/she isnt useing it to its full capacity and it might not hurt to go with a smaller if given exercise out the viv aswell ,if your not going to do that or you do have a monitor that is 4ft then a 8x4x4 should be used ,if you rescue a bosc which is a few years old and beleived to be a female see what size viv they keep it in and either go better if it looks to be kept in a to small viv, or keep it in the same size viv its in if its not haveing any problems


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Personally i think even a female should have an 8x4x4, that way if they want to roam, dig, climb etc they can. Lazy bosc's are usually fat and over fed (too many rodents) lizards. If you were to put a couple of tubs of crickets, roaches etc they would have to hunt them down like they would naturally. A friend of mine (when he kept bosc's) used to bury the rodents he fed 18" down in the substrate. The way to keep them active and healthy is to make them work for their food. Sorry for those keepers who know this but from lots of boscs i've seen and read about most keepers are happy to throw in a few rodents a couple of times a week. Then wonder why their bosc just sleeps all day.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Aligowers55 said:


> Can you keep a bosc in a viv thats 6ft long 2ft deep 2ft tall or would u need a 6ft long 3ft deep 2ft tall ???? My friend is interested in them alot so i sayd id try and find out
> Cheers
> Ali


Bigger CAN be better mate, especially if you don't know how your Bosc is going to adapt once an adult.

We found that when we provided good hide areas our Bosc stopped wanting to burrow (lazy git) and hence a viv that was 4ft high would have been rediculous for it.

Ours is 3.5ft high but this again is a bit much for it and so we are going to try Dex in one that is 32 inches high. 

Our is 3.5ft deep which is just right for Dex and it is 7ft long. The length is something we are lso thinking about revising and we are going to give Dex a go in a 6ft long viv.

Dex is not a huge Bosc and measures a mere 33 inches long and so this is also a contributing factor.

*IF* a bosc shows and interest in digging then yes I wouuld say a viv 4ft high with well over a foot of this subtrate would be a good idea. A non digging Bosc and this I feel is a wasted area (depending on how your Bosc likes to climb.

It's horses for courses and so I do not subscribe to a 8x4x4 viv.

Some will do better with small, others with larger vivs.

It comes down to your Boscs activity levels and habits and size also.

That's just my opinion.

Just to add our Bosc has a *VERY* healthy (and expensive) diet, comes out to exercise regulary, (swims too) and still has angled perch area in the viv. Dex has basking spots that get nice and warm and there is no chance of burning either.

Dex is also more than likely a lady Bosc.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

johne.ev said:


> Personally i think even a female should have an 8x4x4, that way if they want to roam, dig, climb etc they can. Lazy bosc's are usually fat and over fed (too many rodents) lizards. If you were to put a couple of tubs of crickets, roaches etc they would have to hunt them down like they would naturally. A friend of mine (when he kept bosc's) used to bury the rodents he fed 18" down in the substrate. The way to keep them active and healthy is to make them work for their food. Sorry for those keepers who know this but from lots of boscs i've seen and read about most keepers are happy to throw in a few rodents a couple of times a week. Then wonder why their bosc just sleeps all day.


 
i can see what your saying but boscs that sleep all day because theyre fed to many rodents is crap my adult male which has his uv changed every 3 months and is fed one rodent every two weeks and allso has his spot bulb stated to the correct temps will sleep and bask nearlly all day and then comes to life at night when i come home from work ,he`s in a routine as he knows he wont be comeing out his viv or being fed untill night time so the only time he moves in the day is to have a crap or come in and out of his hide ,when theyre adults they can become lazy and its been a known fact for years theyre no way near in the same league as say an argus who will use every inch of his viv,at the end of the day every keeper is responsible for there monitor so they should know when to upgrade there viv and how much by but as a genral guidence an 8x4x4 is recommended it doesnt mean that some will have a problem going in to a viv a bit smaller my male is in a 7x3.5x3.5 and has no problem he doesnt have soil and sand as i took it out as he didnt dig and he seems to have enough room in there


----------

